# Question about exhaust for 1.4t



## mendozaadrian99 (Sep 27, 2017)

So i have a 2015 LTZ RS and i was thinking about getting a muffler delete or replacing the muffler with piping with glasspack material inside it. Any suggestions? Pros and cons?


----------

